# New Suspense Novellas



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

Just want to introduce two suspense novellas I've written. Both are available at The Kindle Store or, in other formats, at smashwords.com

Set in the ’90s during the Los Angeles riots, THE BENEFICIARY follows a struggling real estate agent who’s cooked up a plan to make a big pot of money. Hanging around an NA meeting she finds a former addict struggling through the last stages of AIDS. Offering him support, she mortgages her home and uses the money to buy property in his name. Property she insures. As she waits for him to die so she can collect her big payday, she begins to suspect he may not be everything she thought.

In the mid sixties, homemaker Jan Birch maintains a tight circle of friends in her Upstate New York suburban neighborhood. When the divorcée down the street is murdered, the COFFEE CLUTCH attributes her death to a hobo they'd seen months before. Soon, Jan doubts the hobo killed their neighbor and begins to suspect her dear friends.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

I suppose I should add links, huh?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001R4C07O
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001R23R78


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

Just reduced to $1.19 for the month of may!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

These look very interesting... I love suspense!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

My sales are up substantially this month.... many thanks to any of you who purchased!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

I sold more copies this month than in the first four months of this year, so I've decided to leave the pricing at $1.19. If you're one of my readers please consider posting a review to Amazon.com. Things like that really help new writers out. Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

These look good. Thanks for keeping the price down.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

Just made a further reduction to 99 cents!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Stop it! Stop it!  

I just posted on another thread that I wasn't going to buy any more publications shorter than full-length novels!  

Then, you have to go and post these!!  

So, I one-clicked them.  

It's an addiction, I tell you, an addiction!


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

That's great, thanks for posting.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks RedAdept... It's not often I get to feel like a drug dealer standing on a corner peddling my wares.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anybody else know the Tom Lehrer song, "the old dope peddler?"  That's what I'm humming as I click your book....

and I swore that I wouldn't buy anything else until next week when I hope to get amazon gift cards for my birthday.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, all you guys are just hiding behind that "Author" moniker. You are actually pushers.

I know you hide in the shadows of dead-end allies, lying in wait for some poor, unsuspecting, but discriminating reader.  When one chances by, you leap from your grotto clutching a copy of your work that you have placed in an intriguing cover. To entice the potential even more, you force them to read the well-crafted blurb.

Then, they are yours!  You run off into the night clutching your money and/or your wonderful reviews.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just read and reviewed The Beneficiary with 5 stars.

Terrific!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Picked both of these up


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words, Red Adept... reviews really help.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

The Beneficiary made it up to #30 in the Hard-Boiled Mysteries category at Amazon. Thanks to anyone who bought. I appreciate the support.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,

This is a post for both readers and writers. I've gotten some reviews for my novellas, The Beneficiary and Coffee Clutch at e-fictionbookclub. Here's a link to one of my reviews. They do an interesting weekend round where several reviewers look over your work. They're very willing to read indie writers. Take a peak.

Marshall 

http://efictionbookclub.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/the-beneficiary-very-clever-thinking/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marshall, I've merged your new thread about your reviews with your original thread for your Novellas, which includes your other info and links to them.  I've also sent you a PM.

Congrats on the good review!

Betsy


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's a new review on The Beneficiary!

http://www.wellreadreviews.com/blog/?p=1180


----------

